# belated greetings from hawaii ^_^



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

Hi guys!

I know im a tad overdue.  Big sorry to everyone that worried. Especially to the kind folks that sent emails and pms. Gavin and I are indeed alive, married and well. Thats the good news. The bad news is he had to go back to England. Long story short the whole immigration process was a nightmare, and we decided it was in our best interest at this time to live in England instead of Hawaii. Im stuck here for the time being until my dog finishes the required Quarentine so i wont be moving till Febuary. I have a job in a nice office so ive been keeping very busy. Right now Gav is on the job search looking for a teaching position or anything really. If anyone knows of any jobs in Brighton please let us know.

Heres some very good news. We are completely off meds. Both of us. I did it for myself, Gavin had to because he couldnt get meds here.(another nightmare) We weened off them together. Gavin had some ups and downs but hes doing considerably well. No panic attacks so far knock on wood! Maybe he will come back on here to tell his story further.

As for me im doing good. I feel good about myself. I gained alot of weight being on the meds, but since ive been off ive gone 100% vegan, and i feel fantastic. The weight is starting to slowly come off. Im still too lazy to excersize but i borrowed my dads bowflex elite and plan to start kicking some a$$ soon. Mentally i feel good. Not totally at the top of my game but definately on the path. Ive accepted that i have some brain damage that may never be reversed. Im not ok with that, but im not going to dwell on it either. Life must go on. I think thats why ive stayed away from the site for this long. Ive done a bit of lurking just to make sure everyone is still here, but its so easy for me to get sucked back into the cycle that i think i needed a break just to go out and taste the world for a while.

But anyway, im here, im good, and maybe ill post summore soon. You guys are the best and i hope everyone is well. Thanks so much for all of your concern and support.

love love love to you all....

Malia aka sleepingbeauty ^_^


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

It was so good to see the name sleepingbeauty on the board this morning!
You sound just fabulous.

Cheers to the great things going on in your life and your strength in overcoming the ones that aren't so great at the moment. You sound strong, Woman.

Most sincerely,
terri


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

Hi Malia

So glad you two are happy. Shame you have to be apart but hopefully not for long. Well done for getting yourselves well and off meds too!
Hope you enjoy living in England! Brighton rocks aswell!

Gxxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2005)

alive, married, no meds, vegan... That's great and THANK YOU for letting us know!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

It's great to hear from you SB. And good to hear that things are going relatively well. I've always wondered what it would be like to be married or even just dating someone else with DP. I never knew whether it would be beneficial for both of us or just altogether more weird. I'm thrilled to hear you both seem to be doing well together.

s.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2005)

Congratulations on your marriage success (even if you're living apart, it's not of YOUR doing and you two are strong enough to deal with something this "ordinary" after all the mental hell you've endured)

You sound terrific! Thanks for checking in with us!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2005)

its good to hear from the other SB, I was starting to wonder where everyone who was originally here when I registered two years ago went.

Despite our past quarrels and arguments, I wish you much luck........

Peace


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

thanks guys. it feels good to be back.


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

hi sb

glad to hear you're alive and well and moving to the uk  . any wedding pics?


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Yes. Where are those pics? I seem to recall a promise of some pics.

Maybe one picture at least? hmmmm?


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

ok ok. here are the pics. there arent very many of the actual wedding because the guy we hired to do the pics didnt take any of my family. i do have lots of pics taken with disposable cameras but i dont have a scanner, and my professional pics were on disk so thats all you get for now. the wedding was absolutely beautiful im so sad we didnt film it. if you are wondering about our attire, the theme for the wedding was fairytale meets tropical, fitting since Gav is from England and I am from Hawaii. :wink: also, my gown, wings, hair and wing haku leis(flower wreaths), and Gavin's attire which is puffy pirate shirt(he loves adam ant!) matching trousers and a doublet vest(he looked like the most dashingest prince you ever saw!), were all made by yours truly. yes.. i busted my arse on this wedding, and my bank, but it was all worth it.

wedding pics ~ http://heavensmist.blogspot.com/


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

wonderful


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Oh Malia, thanks so much for posting those. Your dress, Gavin's shirt...pretty incredible. Just perfect.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2005)

heavenly  makes me want to do it again lol.


----------



## Homeskooled (Aug 10, 2004)

Nice photos Malia...your a pretty good seamstress. Reminds me of the outfit that the prince wore in Princess Bride....

Peace
Homeskooled


----------

